
Stormpath: Insecure RNGs are “ok with us” - sarciszewski
https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-php/issues/132
======
lamarus
Thanks, Sarciszewski for raising this. Apologies for deleting the comment -
that was a fat finger. We're using RGN for non-security related operations. If
you want to learn more about the issue and join the full discussion, the
thread is here [https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-
php/issues/132](https://github.com/stormpath/stormpath-sdk-php/issues/132)

If you want to chat directly, feel free to reach out us at
support@stormpath.com. Happy to talk!

------
sarciszewski
The comment was deleted, but:
[https://archive.is/QEQPO](https://archive.is/QEQPO)

~~~
ryanlol
Wow. Just wow.

If you're going to market your software like this:

>Stormpath is the first easy, secure user management and authentication
service for developers. This is the PHP SDK to ease integration of its
features with any PHP language based application.

You should probably at least google what your crypto functions do.

